

Bootstrapping my way to 80k, the start of my startup adventure - spencerwalden
http://www.spencer-walden.com/bootstrapping-way-80-000/

======
helen842000
Look forward to following your updates. Am on a similar path myself!

~~~
spencerwalden
Let me know if you keep a blog or something :P

------
novacole
Good luck. I look forward to your updates

